# headstone



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Reginald sadly lost his wife Maude the other day. The undertaker came to see him to discuss the wording on the headstone. There were no children so all Reg wanted was something like,
Maude, dearest wife of Reg. RIP.


The undertaker pointed out that there was plenty of room left on the headstone so could he think of anything else to say.

Reg thought for a while then said "well I need to get rid of her car so can you put, Ford Fiesta for sale, £995 ono"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

motormouth said:


> Reginald sadly ..... There were no children so all Reg wanted was something like,
> Maude, dearest *husband *of Reg. RIP.


I am not surprised he was a tad confused....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

:roll: Bet she was glad she died! :roll:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Penquin said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > Reginald sadly ..... There were no children so all Reg wanted was something like,
> ...


Thanks Dave, I was in time to edit. Few too many red wines tonight.


----------

